# Colnago C50 still a worthy frame?



## Ahillock (Apr 16, 2011)

I have been keeping an eye out on eBay and have seen a few C50 frames for sale around the price of what I would be able to spend. Love it, but I am wondering if I might be better off going with a frame a little more recent in terms of R&D, carbon fiber use and carbon layup. The C50 is based off of knowledge 10-12 years ago. While frame weight isn't the end all be all, the frame is going to be around 1200g and the fork a bit over 400g. For around the same money, I should be able to get a frameset that comes in closer to 900g for the frame and 300g for the fork. 

Is the C50 going to be stiff enough in the BB and HT compared to current stuff? Comfort going to be there?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

My main Bike is still a C50, it is indeed a worthy frame, as the C40 is, 

but I would not buy a used one anymore ... With 10 years of service on them


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Ahillock said:


> I have been keeping an eye out on eBay and have seen a few C50 frames for sale around the price of what I would be able to spend. Love it, but I am wondering if I might be better off going with a frame a little more recent in terms of R&D, carbon fiber use and carbon layup. The C50 is based off of knowledge 10-12 years ago. While frame weight isn't the end all be all, the frame is going to be around 1200g and the fork a bit over 400g. For around the same money, I should be able to get a frameset that comes in closer to 900g for the frame and 300g for the fork.
> 
> Is the C50 going to be stiff enough in the BB and HT compared to current stuff? Comfort going to be there?


Nothing wong with a Colnago C-50. Stiffness can be over rated. Colnago C40 is even less stiff and it continues to get rave reviews sometimes even from current pros which is surprising considering they're paid to ride other bikes. Also know a few CAT-3 racers which bought C-50's off EBAY and use it as their race bike. Agree that any used frame needs to be 'checked out'. If I had bought a c-50 instead of a Trek I'd probably still be riding the c-50 and not seen a need to buy a c-59. What makes Colnago C-lines so great is partly their great geometry.


----------



## Ahillock (Apr 16, 2011)

Salsa_Lover said:


> but I would not buy a used one anymore ... With 10 years of service on them


Thanks. I actually found a NOS C50 that a shop had tucked away. They also have a NOS C40 next to it but I am leaning towards the C50 for some of the updates it has over the C40 if I go the Colnago route.


----------



## Ahillock (Apr 16, 2011)

Trek_5200 said:


> Nothing wong with a Colnago C-50. Stiffness can be over rated. Colnago C40 is even less stiff and it continues to get rave reviews sometimes even from current pros which is surprising considering they're paid to ride other bikes. Also know a few CAT-3 racers which bought C-50's off EBAY and use it as their race bike. Agree that any used frame needs to be 'checked out'. If I had bought a c-50 instead of a Trek I'd probably still be riding the c-50 and not seen a need to buy a c-59. What makes Colnago C-lines so great is partly their great geometry.


Yeah the frame would be purchased from a shop that has my size. They have it marked at $1900 which is just a few hundred more than used go for on eBay. Seems like an ok deal but I'm not sure. The C40 would be $1800.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I have a C40 that I still ride all the time. I wish I'd gotten a louder paint job like the GEO since they don't do those paint jobs anymore.


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

*Still Worthy!!*

Still a worthy frame!


----------

